# Music, anyone?



## Von Pookie (Oct 7, 2005)

Those that have some experience with playing an instrument should find this rather amusing 

http://www.moose.bz/PDF/faeries_aire_and_death_waltz.pdf


----------



## Oaktree (Oct 7, 2005)

That's awesome!


----------



## fairwinds (Oct 8, 2005)

I tried it on my piano but got stuck on the part where you need 29 fingers at the same time.




> The composer was born under a blue August skye in a small far trading village in northern Lapland.




It must be XL-Dennis who is the composer of this masterpiece


----------



## XL-Dennis (Oct 8, 2005)

That was not "fair"


----------



## Tazguy37 (Oct 8, 2005)

"...release the penguins"  

"Shock therapy may be necessary to finish"


----------



## RichardS (Oct 11, 2005)

I'd give it a shot, but I can't stand music with five flats.


----------



## stattad (Oct 11, 2005)

This brings up a question...how do you close Adobe Acrobat without closing your browser?  I can click "close", "exit", or X out the window, but they all close my browser.


----------



## Von Pookie (Oct 11, 2005)

Usually if you click a link to a PDF file while browsing, the file is opened in the browser; the Acrobat program itself doesn't open. So *you* are actually the one closing the browser. 

If you view the PDF link I posted, then use the "back" button, it should function normally and bring you back to this page.


----------



## stattad (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Saxylady1964 (Oct 13, 2005)

Anybody have a recording of this????


----------



## Von Pookie (Oct 13, 2005)

I doubt it. I'm pretty sure it's a joke


----------



## erik.van.geit (Oct 15, 2005)

> I doubt it. I'm pretty sure it's a joke


Yes, it is!

It's plenty of nonsense-inside-jokes.

kind musical regards,
Erik


----------

